# valve cover seals



## rbig (Sep 5, 2004)

Let's see if this forum is still dead.

On a 20hp liquid cooled Kawasaki engine, I have thin, round, neopreme rings for valve cover gaskets. 

Both mine had oil seepage under the bootom valve cover lip. 

Do these kinds of gaskets work as well as the old flat rubber and cork ones that sandwiched between two surfaces? 

I just put two new o ring type ones one, so we'll see how they do. 

Anyone else have problems with these?


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

Forums not dead - just not many have the engine you have in a Cub 3000 series....why? they stopped offer them otherwise I would have one  nothing but air cooled on the 2003 and newer 3000 series...

Valve cover gaskets work as well as there is enough down pressure on them. It there is good pressure on all sides they work well, if not they leak. How many hours on your engine? also make sure you are not over filling the crankcase either. Too much oil and seepage starts...


----------



## rbig (Sep 5, 2004)

I just put two new ring seals on my leaky valve covers. Went on OK and seem fine. 

I was just wondering why the old ones were leaking in a fairly new engine. 

I had checked the bolts to see if any were loose, and they weren't. I was going to tighten 'em and see if that stopped the seepage. But, they were snug. I _never_ over tighten. Had too many twisted off studs and bolts years ago. Now, I just use the right size tools and get things snug. I do torque main and head bolts.


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

Oil level not to high?


----------



## rbig (Sep 5, 2004)

No. I check oil all the time.


----------

